
AMD pivots: B450, X470 motherboards will support Zen3 - redisman
https://www.pcworld.com/article/3543777/amd-b450-x470-motherboards-will-support-ryzen-4000-chips.html
======
4cao
AMD motherboards don't seem very cheap. Did vendors really not include enough
flash memory capacity so that adding support for new CPUs requires dropping
older ones, or was this just a convenient excuse to make everyone upgrade?

Anyway, a welcome development, although support is still dependent on
individual vendors releasing BIOS updates. Will be interesting to see how this
works out in practice.

